# 2013 WHITE STRAT MINT with FLOYD ROSE $650.00



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

don't know a ton about Strats, but this seems like a decent price for a US made instrument








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

21 fret neck from 2013? I highly doubt it's American.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks MIM to me.
Still great price and great guitar.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Arek said:


> Looks MIM to me.
> Still great price and great guitar.


I just noticed it's a 2 knob. 1990's Mexican Floyd Rose Standard for sure. And you're right, it's still a great price.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Definitelly something fishy about it.
I spent whole day e-mailing back and forth with seller.
We agreed on asking price, time and place to meet.
Was just waiting for headstock pictures before embarking on a trip to Red Deer.
Didn’t get them.
Seller said he decided to sell to someone else.

Is that a prank? or scam?

Thats a fourth weirdo this week.
WTF?
Full moon?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I got the "i'll send pics when i get home from work" Who doesnt have a shit load of pics of their guitars on their phone? Just me? 😁 Never did get em.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Arek said:


> Definitelly something fishy about it.
> I spent whole day e-mailing back and forth with seller.
> We agreed on asking price, time and place to meet.
> Was just waiting for headstock pictures before embarking on a trip to Red Deer.
> ...


No. It's just kijiji.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I find it odd that it has a Floyd Rose II, but I know some of the Samboras had them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I got the "i'll send pics when i get home from work" Who doesnt have a shit load of pics of their guitars on their phone? Just me? 😁 Never did get em.


IMO guys who don’t have hundreds of pics of guitars they used to own on their phones are the weirdos.


----------

